# Have you ever regretted selling a bike?



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

I have , two of them funnily enough both Cannondale. 

My first MTB and a road bike. 







The MTB got me back into cycling after a long gap, a Jekyll 2000. Mad colours. 





CAAD 9, did my first Sportives on this, lovely lovely bike. 

What bikes do wish you kept?


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jan 2019)

My Mk II Chopper. OK, technically my dad sold it and I had no choice,


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jan 2019)

I get too attached to them, so I've only ever sold one. And didn't regret it.

Awesome Jekyll, I had same model with the Lefty fork, great frame. Mine tore in half at the bottom bracket while driving down a 4 lane road in London, which was pretty scary. Lifetime warranty on those frames though so I got a replacement 2005 frame the last year they made that model . I still have it, its up on bricks and needs work, but it will ride again. I replaced the Lefty with some Fox 32 Vanilla's and it was a fantastic all terrain bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> My Mk II Chopper. OK, technically my dad sold it and I had no choice,



I always wanted one of them....until last month when I discovered my brother had bought one recently, I had a little ride on it and thought it was shite. So I’m glad now I bought a Kingpin.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I get too attached to them, so I've only ever sold one. And didn't regret it.
> 
> Awesome Jekyll, I had same model with the Lefty fork, great frame. Mine tore in half at the bottom bracket while driving down a 4 lane road in London, which was pretty scary. Lifetime warranty on those frames though so I got a replacement 2005 frame the last year they made that model . I still have it, its up on bricks and needs work, but it will ride again. I replaced the Lefty with some Fox 32 Vanilla's and it was a fantastic all terrain bike.



Mine fell off the back of my car once as well ( a Smart car ) just broke the handlebar.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2019)

Ghost Race 4900. Mint but only got £280 on Ebay. 1k new.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2019)

I didn't actually '_sell_' my bike - it was stolen from the bike sheds at school. It was insured but I didn't use the insurance money to replace the bike; I bought my first stereo music system instead. As a result, I didn't cycle from when I was 13 until I was 33 - I certainly regret that!


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

Yes. My 1996 Raleigh Max cromo III. Last of the really good Nottingham frames, and it was easily the measure of my 1996 cromo Alpinestars, which I still have. At the time I was post divorce and had scraped enough together to buy a small cottage without a mortgage, and only had space for 2 bikes so the Raleigh went. I regret that badly.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

About 10 years ago, shortly after dad passed away and well before I got back into cycling, I desperately needed space in my garage, so I took about half a dozen assorted bikes to the local recycling centre. Most of these bikes were dad's skip finds (shoppers, tatty junior bikes), but one was a bike I'd been given by a family friend who lived in Belgium.

OK, it was a hand-me-down from her great nephew, but since that lad only ever had the best, it was a lovely bike; junior, steel frame but pretty light despite that, quite a relaxed geometry, level top bar, 650 wheels, single speed, flat bars. No idea who made it or what exactly it might have been as the head badge had been removed and the frame painted over in a turquoise enamel that nothing seemed to be able to shift.

Such a nice bike to ride and I really regret getting rid of it to this day, even though I didn't have much of an option at the time.  I now wish I'd kept it over the MTB that I *did* decide to keep.


----------



## Ian H (17 Jan 2019)

I don't usually replace bikes, just update the various parts. So, If I buy a new frame, I'll swap the parts on to it, then they get updated as required. My randonneur/fast touring bike is on, I think, its fourth frame. It's always been a nice ride, but seems to be getting better with age.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2019)

In 2002 I sold my 1980's Raleigh steel racing bike. I had been riding mountain bikes since 1995 and did not return to road bikes till 2010. Probably be a pain for parts now but would have probably loved being back in it these days. It's the bike I got when I went to University.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2019)

Yes but they had engins..i'd love to have them in a nice big warm garage


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2019)

Never sold any so far, although the fixed gear might have to go soon - not using it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2019)

Yes but only a couple 

One was a BH road bike


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Jan 2019)

Damn, why did you have to remind me 

The trusty old companion that have always regretted parting with wasn't even worth much money but, it was usually the one that I always seemed to favour over my more expensive 'best' bike at the time. I used to enter my garage with the intention of grabbing the Pedigree and usually always left on the Mongrel. 

It was built-up using a Ribble Winter frame (the blue one you see everywhere but with no decals for some reason), Mavic Wheels, Flat Carbon Bars, a 9Spd Tiagra Rear mech, a 52t/42t chain-set and a mix of Bontrager/FSA and Selle Italia for the rest. 

It was nothing special to look at but was fast and comfortable.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jan 2019)

I have only regretted selling 1 bike... 
Here's a link to a blog piece i did about it... Sorry if it seems a shameless plug for my blog..
http://simonelson.blogspot.com/2018/02/myoriginal-viking-tale-of-wanton.html?m=1


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes. My 1996 Raleigh Max cromo III. Last of the really good Nottingham frames, and it was easily the measure of my 1996 cromo Alpinestars, which I still have.



Why not replace it with a secondhand one if you liked it that much? 1990's rigid MTB's are currently the Cinderellas of the cycling world, and the decent quality ones are almost as unloved as the anonymous budget hi-tensile masses. 
I've got a field gate sized 1991 Raleigh Moonrun with a 501 frame & Biopace chainset that I've since fitted with puncture-resistant Schwalbes in place of MTB knobblys. It's like a Tourer frame on steroids and the wheels are completely unaffected by urban potholes.


----------



## graham bowers (17 Jan 2019)

Nope, because I've never sold one. Which is why I'm researching for a new and bigger shed!


----------



## mickle (17 Jan 2019)

I regret selling almost every one, but I funded my habit by selling bikes to fund the next one. So mustn't grumble. 

I've had some gems. If I won the lottery and could somehow track them down to buy them back - the first ones I'd look for would be:

Mike Burrows Windcheetah #002
2012 Brompton M3 Titanium
Rocky Mountain Team Scandium
Pace RC100
Rocky Mountain Altitude 
Moulton Speed Six
Saracen Conquest
1939 Hetchins
Colnago
Claude Butler Dalesman
1952 Claude Butler Shortbase tandem
Kona Explosif
Raleigh Chopper 5 speed 
Shogun Kaze Lo Pro


----------



## postman (17 Jan 2019)

Yes a Dawes Super Galaxy,bought from Spa Cycles,64cm frame.It was beautiful but silly me i wanted to go faster, so i bought a slinkier looking bike.now i wish i had kept it,and got shut of the Giant Rincon instead.The Dawes went darn to Larndan.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jan 2019)

Not sold as such but I had a Raleigh Amazon MTB back in the early 90s that I simply stopped riding when I passed my driving test.
Proper Nottingham bike, fantastic dark green metallic paint with gold flake in that really lit up when the sun hit it, Shimano GS100 gears and (in the time I had it) pretty much bulletproof.
I could do the 6 and a bit miles to work on it far quicker than the bus (and usually quicker than I could do it by car once I'd passed my test)

Eventually it made it's way to my younger brother and as things do vanished into the mists of time.

I do have a look for one every now and then on ebay and the like but they're either at the wrong end of the country or knackered. Plus I've got nowhere to keep a fifth bike...

Funnily enough it's a year since I sold my Boardman Road Comp - I wouldn't say I regret selling it, but I did get a pang of "maybe I should have kept it..." when the pics popped up in my timeline earlier in the week.


----------



## DRM (17 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Why not replace it with a secondhand one if you liked it that much? 1990's rigid MTB's are currently the Cinderellas of the cycling world, and the decent quality ones are almost as unloved as the anonymous budget hi-tensile masses.
> I've got a field gate sized 1991 Raleigh Moonrun with a 501 frame & Biopace chainset that I've since fitted with puncture-resistant Schwalbes in place of MTB knobblys. It's like a Tourer frame on steroids and the wheels are completely unaffected by urban potholes.
> View attachment 447565


You’ve just posted a picture of what was being discussed on the “Possible daft idea thread” it’s identical to that one.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Not sold as such but I had a Raleigh Amazon MTB back in the early 90s that I simply stopped riding when I passed my driving test.
> Proper Nottingham bike, fantastic dark green metallic paint with gold flake in that really lit up when the sun hit it, Shimano GS100 gears and (in the time I had it) pretty much bulletproof..



I like them myself. A decent looking one sold quite near me last year for only about twenty five quid, but luckily I managed to resist the urge to hit the button. IIRC, they used Reynolds "K2" cro-moly tubing, some sort of Raleigh-only variant of 501 with some flutes inside the tubing.

I don't regret selling my old teenage years Raleigh and BSA racers, for the simple reason that I had outgrown them by then and if I still had them now they would simply be too small to ride in comfort. I've never actually sold any bike I've owned as an adult.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> I regret selling almost every one, but I funded my habit by selling bikes to fund the next one. So mustn't grumble.
> 
> I've had some gems. If I won the lottery and could somehow track them down to buy them back - the first ones I'd look for would be:
> 
> ...



I hate you !!  Pace RC100, a Colnago, Kona.... I had a Chopper though - rode it to bits, but crap handling.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> I regret selling almost every one, but I funded my habit by selling bikes to fund the next one. So mustn't grumble.
> 
> I've had some gems. If I won the lottery and could somehow track them down to buy them back - the first ones I'd look for would be:
> 
> ...



Any photos of the Hetchins...


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Jan 2019)

I always regretted swapping my Kona Caldera frame for an Azonic DS-1 that was too small and, it turns out, slightly bent... So much so in fact that I bought an identical one last year for my collection


----------



## mickle (17 Jan 2019)

simon the viking said:


> Any photos of the Hetchins...


Yes, weird old fashioned paper ones somewhere..


----------



## mustang1 (17 Jan 2019)

All of them I think. Even the ones that broke.

But it's not like a huge regret, just a "meh, could have kept those and hung them up somewhere" kind of thing.


----------



## matth411 (18 Jan 2019)

I "sold" my old specialized Allez to my brother 2 years ago. He complained while on a ride with me that he couldn't freewheel as long as me, which I put down to having a better bike. The bike in perfect condition when he got it. The reason sold is in quotation marks is because he never paid me! Got it back to service it and well... Look. Pic don't do it justice.

Had to completely strip the bike down to frame to get some working order out of it again. 

Yes I regret him having the bike


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2019)

The two bikes I wish I had kept was the Giant Defy Carbon ( the red and white one with cable disc) and a Trek Madone 5.2 which I have offered to buy back should he ever wanted to sell it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jan 2019)

Ian H said:


> I don't usually replace bikes, just update the various parts. So, If I buy a new frame, I'll swap the parts on to it, then they get updated as required. My randonneur/fast touring bike is on, I think, its fourth frame. It's always been a nice ride, but seems to be getting better with age.



Sounds like Trigger’s bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> The two bikes I wish I had kept was the Giant Defy Carbon ( the red and white one with cable disc) and a Trek Madone 5.2 which I have offered to buy back should he ever wanted to sell it.



Now then. The Trek Madone 5.2. I never owned that bike but I did test ride it, along with about five others over a couple of days. That is one bike I regret not buying, a lovely machine. I was being a bit tight and couldn’t bring myself to spend the money on it. I should have. I ended up buying the Madone 3.5 also a lovely bike, same frame I think but cheaper components, I still have it, it’s my main bike and I have had lots of adventures on it, but I preferred the colour of the 5.2., the ride just seemed nicer.


----------



## Jody (18 Jan 2019)

I regret selling my Scott Neva back in the day as it rode so well for what it was. An opportunity arose to buy it back off the friend I sold it to, so jumped at the chance and bought it. However I realised after the purchase that my judgement had been clouded by some rose tinted glasses. MTB's have moved on so much since that point with geometry, weight, suspension advances etc that it feels like a relic. Its now sat doing nothing and I am at a loss as to what to do with it.

Somethings are best left in the past with fond memories.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2019)

Jody said:


> I regret selling my Scott Neva back in the day as it rode so well for what it was. An opportunity arose to buy it back off the friend I sold it to, so jumped at the chance and bought it. However I realised after the purchase that my judgement had been clouded by some rose tinted glasses. MTB's have moved on so much since that point with geometry, weight, suspension advances etc that it feels like a relic. Its now sat doing nothing and I am at a loss as to what to do with it.
> 
> Somethings are best left in the past with fond memories.


Was out on my 1996 purchased GT hardtail MTB yesterday on a ride including some mahoosive rock garden descents. It was brill.

Sell it? NEVER.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Now then. The Trek Madone 5.2. I never owned that bike but I did test ride it, along with about five others over a couple of days. That is one bike I regret not buying, a lovely machine. I was being a bit tight and couldn’t bring myself to spend the money on it. I should have. I ended up buying the Madone 3.5 also a lovely bike, same frame I think but cheaper components, I still have it, it’s my main bike and I have had lots of adventures on it, but I preferred the colour of the 5.2., the ride just seemed nicer.



When I lived in Spain I use to go to the Trek shop in Malaga and the shop was the sole agent for Trek southern Spain. I was looking round the shop at the new Madone 5.2 but it was too dear but Alexandro the owner said he has one in the back room I might like and it was there demo bike. The new one at the time was 3600 euros and he said I could have this demo bike with new tyres, bar tape, chain etc etc as new for 1800 euros. Now standing next to me was this Spanish guy who said lets have a ride out for an hour as he wanted to try the new Emonda out. So out we went and he was so bloody fast it was stupid and I'm no slouch. 
Anyway when we got back to the bike shop we all had a laugh and I said to Alexandro bloody hell hes good and he said don't you know who that is and I said no.. oh thats Evan Basso who won the TDF and now rides as number two to Contador.. So after I came round I bought the Madone 5.2 for 1800 euros about £1500.. What a day that was.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2019)

For some reason I hark back most to my Kona Explosif, which IIRC was Tange steel. I think it must be because it rode so nicely. I replaced it with a titanium Hei Hei, which was good but just didn't have the same feel.


----------



## Salar (18 Jan 2019)

Those old Kona's were great. I had a Kona Lavadome. The forks used to really flex when going downhill.

I stupidly lent it to my son who crashed it into a tree and folded the forks.

To think we used to bomb down rocky tracks on these.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2019)

Yebbut we had to pick a line and use the brakes and a fair bit of skillful unweighting and avoidance steering to get down hills, unlike today's riders who just blast over everything at frightening speeds.


----------



## Salar (18 Jan 2019)

Globalti said:


> Yebbut we had to pick a line and use the brakes and a fair bit of skillful unweighting and avoidance steering to get down hills, unlike today's riders who just blast over everything at frightening speeds.



Yes, totally agree. Just look at how slender the forks are on the Kona.


----------



## Jody (18 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Sell it? NEVER.



There lies the problem. I don't want to sell it but will have to plough to much into it to make it viable again. I don't want to break it but the value is very little as a complete bike. It's just not as nice to ride as I remember.


----------



## overmind (18 Jan 2019)

I used to have a Peugeot 27' racer (see similar picture below) which I bought in the early 1980s and used to ride it from Brightlingsea to Wivenhoe (Essex) every day for a year at University. I loved that bike. I went through a stage where I had not used it for several years so I gave to somebody who needed it. I later found it rusting/abandoned round the back of the place that they used to work.






That was a great bike. It had 10 speed analogue gears on the lower part of the frame and suicide brakes. Similar to one of the earlier posters if I rode it today I would probably find drawbacks with it but I remember it fondly none the less.


----------



## simon the viking (18 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> Yes, weird old fashioned paper ones somewhere..


Scan em in... Lets see it!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jan 2019)

Globalti said:


> Yebbut we had to pick a line and use the brakes and a fair bit of skillful unweighting and avoidance steering to get down hills, unlike today's riders who just blast over everything at frightening speeds.



It's like watching someone tear down a rocky track in a modern 4 x 4 full of electronic traction aid gizmos and then watch someone else drive the same route in a 1950's Land Rover with drum brakes and cart springs. The modern one is a lot faster but just requires a heavy right foot. The other involves a lot more skill but is ultimately not as quick.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Jan 2019)

Never sold a bike. Children grow up and leave, fair enough, but sell a bike!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

matth411 said:


> I "sold" my old specialized Allez to my brother 2 years ago. He complained while on a ride with me that he couldn't freewheel as long as me, which I put down to having a better bike. The bike in perfect condition when he got it. The reason sold is in quotation marks is because he never paid me! Got it back to service it and well... Look. Pic don't do it justice.
> 
> Had to completely strip the bike down to frame to get some working order out of it again.
> 
> Yes I regret him having the bike


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jan 2019)

matth411 said:


> I "sold" my old specialized Allez to my brother 2 years ago...…. The bike in perfect condition when he got it. The reason sold is in quotation marks is because he never paid me! Got it back to service it and well... Look. Pic don't do it justice.



No-one would get away with pulling a stunt like that on me - family member or not. I'd take the bike back and keep it until I was paid the money I was owed. Taking liberties like that is a complete no-no in my book. Totally out of order. I'd disown someone for a trick like that. A deal is a deal. If you owe someone money, you pay them, no excuses.


----------



## jay clock (18 Jan 2019)

I had a 2008 (?) approx Carrera Subway 1. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=2sf&pic_id=532896&size=large&v=1 I replaced the wheels, drivetrain and generally upgraded. Lovely looking bike. Ideal as a do anything bike. Sold it to a friend who then had it nicked. I am tempted to dig one the same off of the Ebay. Although I think my bro has the same model almost unused in his garage, but with disc brakes....Mmm that would work


----------



## matth411 (18 Jan 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> No-one would get away with pulling a stunt like that on me - family member or not. I'd take the bike back and keep it until I was paid the money I was owed. Taking liberties like that is a complete no-no in my book. Totally out of order. I'd disown someone for a trick like that. A deal is a deal. If you owe someone money, you pay them, no excuses.



I posted it into a group on Facebook and was told to get a new brother! I have done what I can do to it, so all it needs now is ... Still a lot. Every bolt needs replacing, I sourced a lot of stuff off an old hybrid in the loft so it didn't cost me anything but time. Selling it back to same brother but through his partner who will make sure money reaches me and not his weed dealer!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2019)

Nope because I've never actually sold a bike but I do regret the losing the ones that my parents gave away :-/


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2019)

A 1930s Claus Butler mixte with Sturmy gears. Bought for peanuts at a stall at a vintage rally from someone who obviously didn't know what he was selling.

Rare, different and beautiful and amazing to ride but too small for me so I sold it. Stupid idea.


----------



## graham bowers (19 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> A 1930s Claus Butler mixte with Sturmy gears. Bought for peanuts at a stall at a vintage rally from someone who obviously didn't know what he was selling.
> 
> Rare, different and beautiful and amazing to ride but too small for me so I sold it. Stupid idea.


I've sometimes wondered how much shortening surgery would cost :-)


----------



## MasterDabber (19 Jan 2019)

I bought a Cinelli fixie track bike off an ex racer back around 1963 and used it to cycle around 16 miles or so each day, there and back, to go training for my kayak racing.
I used to use the ride as hard as I could as part of the training. It used to really bat along and just had the one brake attached to make it legal.
The first time I rode it was the first time I'd ridden a fixie and I remember coming up to Hampton Court and stopping pedaling... and getting launched upwards and then dumped down hard on the saddle... not a mistake to make twice... ouch!
I eventually sold it, when motorised transport came into my life, to a friend for not much money and he used it on his daily work commute.
I reckon it would be worth a few pounds now


----------



## Specialeyes (20 Jan 2019)

Aargh - there’ve been a few. A couple from relatively recently are a Pinarello Treviso and my old Raleigh Dynatech 300: both fabulous fun bikes to ride, but the sales of which were to fund other projects.

Gawd I wish I had some patience! 









Edit - just read my own comment under the Dynatech pic on Flickr: "Bloody loved this bike - would buy it back in a heartbeat!"


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Jan 2019)

Just found my old Trek Domane 5.2.






Wish I still had this one..


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Just found my old Trek Domane 5.2.
> View attachment 448184
> 
> 
> Wish I still had this one..



That’s the one. I should have bought that.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> That’s the one. I should have bought that.




Its a classic in my book mate.


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jan 2019)

Until the Trek 800 in 2001, I'd only ever ridden BSOs. Everything I've ridden since then, I still have.


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Jan 2019)

I sold a "friend of a friend" the Raleigh Sirocco that was the first bike I built from scratch when I started getting into steelies again.
He offered it back to me the other day - I'm very tempted but got no room currently





I've got a feeling I updated it to 7 speed brake shifters at some point. I bet it won't look that tidy now!


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> I sold a "friend of a friend" the Raleigh Sirocco that was the first bike I built from scratch when I started getting into steelies again.
> He offered it back to me the other day - I'm very tempted but got no room currently
> View attachment 448271
> 
> ...



I can see why, that's nice.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Jan 2019)

In my late teens and early 20s I had a handbuilt racing bike, a Harry Rensch Champion du Monde. It wasn't handbuilt for me but for my neighbour who was almost exactly my size. I loved that bike and rode it a lot for several years then I started playing a lot of other sports and got married so was time short and the bike got stored in the garage unused for almost 30 years. I thought I had stopped cycling for ever so sold it, for quite a lot of money, then about 10 years later returned to cycling.

I didn't realise what a gem I gave up.

P.s. in my youthful stupidity I even binned the initial Gnutti chainset it had for a modern Shimano alloy one.


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Jan 2019)

Not exactly. I'd do the same again, and for the same reasons, but if money and space had not been options I would definitely have kept my hands on a Dawes 653-frame I'd had powder coated blue and converted to fixed. That bike flew! But a tad too big for me. T'other was a Vitus 979, the spit of this:







Again, lovely bike. But once I'd bought a Look carbon for events there was really no point keeping it.


----------



## nickAKA (23 Jan 2019)

Silver & blue Ultra Burner; didn't sell it, skipped it... It had been in 'storage' in work for donkeys years, was rust free, araya rims in decent order, so when we moved premises I rather flippantly just threw it in the skip. This was pre-ebay and I had no idea it retained any value whatsover. Regretted it ever since, feel my pain.


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 Jan 2019)

I have never sold a bike.
most of my bikes were rescued from skips anyway especially before eBay. back then people just chucked them out. I still get the odd one though, the last one an Apollo MTB (bso) I fixed it then gave it away to a local lad who had just had his commuter stolen.
I normally ride them until they are worn then something else turns up and i strip the parts and build another out of both.
I usually leave the remaining scrap out for the bloke who patrols for recycling metal.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

I gave some dude a 1992 Miyata hybrid bike. I asked him to drive us and some buddies on a fun ride in Mexico (Rosarito to Ensenada). I told him I would pay him but instead he asked for the bike rather than cash. It was a few years old already so no problem and we had 11 bikes in our stable.

6 months later I was sorry I let him take the bike and he really was a lousy driver anyway!


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Jan 2019)

I have given away most of my bikes after the race season back when I raced. I did sell one and it was a Lightspeed Blade I used for TT events once I stopped racing. Every now and then I wish I had kept it.


----------



## MrBeanz (28 Jan 2019)

Zipp2001 said:


> I have given away most of my bikes after the race season back when I raced. I did sell one and it was a Lightspeed Blade I used for TT events once I stopped racing. Every now and then I wish I had kept it.




Oh oh oh oh! I got one! 

We bought a 1996 Bianchi Premio. A bit too large for Gina and too small for me. We didn't know too much when we bought it as far as sizing.

So years later we run into a larger cyclist. She wanted to road cycle but only had a cruiser. I told her I would give it to her if she were serious about cycling ($700 bike with upgrades). She said yes, it was a sweet steel lugged bike. One of the last made in Italy. 

Happy she was motivated but not long after she put ape hangers on the bike and did all kinds of weird stuff to it. Heartbreaking!


----------

